# Luftpolsterfolie als Teichabdeckung



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich suche für meinen Naturpool (Durchmesser knapp 3m rund) eine stärkere/dickere Luftpolsterfolie zum Abdecken von Herbst bis Frühjahr. Dick deshalb, damit sie bei etwas mehr Laub durch das Gewicht nicht gleich absinkt.

Weiß jemand wo ich die bekomme?

LG
Jürgen


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Juli 2018)

Ist deine Google-Suche kaputt? 

Ich würde die mit den großen Noppen nehmen.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Hier eine mit 80µm:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Wenn immer noch zu dünn, nimm sie doch doppelt. Über Kreuz legen sozusagen.


----------



## Lumita (30. Juli 2018)

* defekter Link entfernt * Die kann ich dir empfehlen


----------



## DbSam (30. Juli 2018)

Gibt es aber auch bei A...n von Pondlife zu besseren Bedingungen.  

Jürgen, ich würde einfach dort suchen und in den 'schweren' Ausführungen wühlen.
80µ - da kann man auch 'gelbe Säcke' drüber werfen, 400µ sollten es schon sein.
Oder dünner und öfter neu kaufen - auch eine Option. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2018)

Hatte meine im nächsten Hornbach bekommen. Nur gibt es dabei einige Probleme . a) sinkt die Folie durch Regen und/ oder Schnee trotzdem ein un b) mogelt sich dann das kalte Wasser incl der Blätter und co irgendwie immer ins Wasser .
Von daher lieber ein flaches Gestell zusammen schrauben und farauf die Folie spannen. So kann alles ordentlich abgeleitet werden. Und durch die zusätzliche Luftschicht bleibt es wärmer im Teich.


----------



## Lion (31. Juli 2018)

Jürgen,
gibt es ein Foto vom Pool ?
Léon


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2018)

@Leon
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturpool-dr-js-teichdoku-mit-biofilterung.46157/

@Lumita / DbSam
Sind die Folien verschweissbar? Ich bräucht ja einen Durchmesser von ca. 4 m. Sind ja nur 2 m breite Rollen.


----------



## Lumita (31. Juli 2018)

Dr. J. die sind relativ schwer. Ich hab sie einfach 10cm überlappt. Die bleiben auch genauso liegen. Auch bei stärksten Wind. Hatte sie jetzt 2 Winter und es gab nie ein Problem.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/18ec6a18-ff45-47d3-a20a-67de45cf56d3-jpeg.193981/


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,

warum verschweißen, wenn es auch andere Maße gibt?
Gibt es ja auch in rund ...  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Da muss man schauen ...
Wir hatten so eine Plane indoor wegen Verdunstung - funktioniert
Aber anscheinend ist die UV-Beständigkeit nicht bei jedem Produkt gegeben ...


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2018)

Hmmm. Also die von Pondlife gibt es nur in max. 2,6 m breit

* defekter Link entfernt *

Ne runde Folie in der gleichen Qualität hab ich nicht gefunden. Es gibt fast nur diese Billigfolien.

Diese wäre ok. Kennt die jemand?
https://www.amazon.de/Solarplane-fü...038735&sr=1-18&keywords=noppenfolie+rund&th=1


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,

nein, kenne ich nicht.
Aber die scheint auf jeden Fall fester zu sein und der Lieferant sitzt in Spanien. Ich glaube, die haben manchmal zwei Sonnenstrahlen mehr.

Oder, wenn man sich in Dein Problem etwas mehr vertieft ... :
Ich würde mich bei einem Poolbauer in meiner Nähe mal umschauen und mit diesem Männeken reden ...
Dann gibt es auch noch solche Seiten wie diese hier, die bieten Solarplanen oder PEB-Folien auch im Sonderzuschnitt an. In Hanau/Rodgau bin ich Ende August/Anfang September, da könnte ich auch mal direkt vorbei schauen ...
Wahrscheinlich würde ich nach einigen Überlegungen eher dort klicken und Renés Bemerkungen mit in die Überlegung einbeziehen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dr.J (1. Aug. 2018)

Lieben Dank für den Link.
Die Solarplanen mit 500my klingen interessant. Die Unterschiede bei den Modellen sind mir allerdings noch nicht ganz klar.
Wäre super, wenn du dort mal für mich nachfragen könntest, was da am Besten geeignet ist, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht.  Danke.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Aug. 2018)

Hab mal Kontakt zu dem Verkäufer aufgenommen und meine Situation geschildert. Mal sehen, was die antworten.


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2018)

Na dann halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## Lion (3. Aug. 2018)

hallo Jürgen,
bei dieser sehr schönen Pool Oase wäre da eine
aufblasbare Poolabdeckung evtl. auch eine Lösung?

Diese lässt Wasser und Dreck seitlich ablaufen und schützt den Pool sowie das Pool-Wasser optimal,
wäre auch bei einer längeren Regenperiode oder......  einzusetzen.

 Léon


----------



## Dr.J (3. Aug. 2018)

Die hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste, aber für einen Durchmesser von 4m bist du schnell bei ca. 600 Euro. Außerdem muß die mit Spannseilen befestigt werden, was bei mir nicht geht.


----------



## Dr.J (3. Aug. 2018)

Heute kam bereits der Anruf. Sehr freundlicher Kontakt. Schicke Ihnen jetzt alle nötigen Daten und bekomme dann ein unverbindliches Angebot.


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

Gut. 
Und wirklich kreisrund? Tendiert Deine Oase ohne Pflanzbereich nicht eher zur Schneckenform?
(Wären u.a. meine Fragen an Dich gewesen, bevor ich dort aufgeschlagen wäre.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dr.J (3. Aug. 2018)

Jepp Schneckenform. Das habe ich ihm am Telefon auch gesagt. Ich vermesse den Teich und schicke ihm ne Skizze und Fotos vom Teich. Vermutlich werden es 2 Folien. Eine Runde für den Hauptteil und eine kleine Rechteckige für den Treppenbereich, die sich mit der Runden überlappt. 

Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

Vielleicht würde ich dort ein rechteckiges Stück Folie bestellen und dann wie verrückt messen und zurecht schneiden.

Wenn ich aber als Jürgen noch ein Stückchen weiterdenken würde als ich, dann würde ich mir billige Baufolie besorgen.
Diese irgendwie auflegen und Teichumrisse abmalen. Dann zurecht schneiden und anpassen. Danach auflegen und kritisch anschauen.
Wenn es nicht passt, dann nochmal. Geht ja dann mit Hilfe des ersten Stückes schneller.
Die ganze Prozedur wiederholen bis ich als Jürgen zufrieden bin.

Dieses Muster dorthin schicken und mir von denen eine schöne Folie mit Rand basteln lassen. 
So in etwa ...

Ansonsten gibt es dort auch solch kleine Ösen ...
Da sollte sich doch sicherlich eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit über Eck an der Wohlfühlterrasse finden lassen.


Gruß Carsten



PS:
Ich merke schon, heute ist es warm. Sehr warm ...


----------



## Zacky (3. Aug. 2018)

Diese 6cm PE-Bälle aus dem Koibereich zum Abdecken des Teiches wäre wahrscheinlich keine Alternative, da diese nicht abschließend dicht ist. Oder? Die passen sich hervorragend an die Teichform an und sind in der notwendigen Menge evtl. so gar noch günstig.


----------



## samorai (3. Aug. 2018)

Aber bei einem Winter-Sturm  mit Dreck Eintrag sieht man alt aus.
Bälle raus, säubern und wieder rein, das ist in meinen Augen eine nicht so gute Lösung.

Teichbesitzer mit Pflanzen und keine quadratische Form haben es im dem Sinne nicht so einfach.

Wenn es bis jetzt alles zur Zufriedenheit war, dann heitze doch einfach im Frühjahr zu. Oder Zelt bauen.

Ich finde ja diese Schwimmstützen ganz gut.
Und aus 110 HT kannst du fast alles bauen, das schwimmt und hat keine scharfkantigen Ecken, schimmelt auch nicht, vielleicht gibt's eine Algen oder Flechten- Bildung. Baugruppen mit einem Edding markieren macht vielleicht Sinn.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Anregungen. Ich habe heute mal gemessen und benötige eine runde Folie mit 2,75 m und eine rechteckige Folie 2,55 m x 1 m um den Treppenbereich abzudecken. Beide Folien überlappen sich. 

Der Kollege am Telefon hat gesagt, dass sie keine Sonderformen machen. 

Aber die Idee mit der Baumarktfolie ist auch nicht schlecht. Werde ich mal machen. 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Aug. 2018)

Oder die beiden Folien an der Überlappung verkleben. Der Folienlieferand hat bestimmt den passenden Kleber.


----------



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Aber die scheint auf jeden Fall fester zu sein und der Lieferant sitzt in Spanien. Ich glaube, die haben manchmal zwei Sonnenstrahlen mehr.


Mal ab vom Thema - Starmaxx Reifen kommen auch aus dem Süden (Türkei) und sind dennoch schneller rissig (nicht Ozonbeständig) wie du den TÜV Prüfer erneut begrüßen kannst. Will sagen - sonniges Herstellungsland ist kein brauchbarer Ansatz für eine Haltbarkeitsprognose. 

Jürgen, wenn du mal die große normale Verpackungsluftpolsterfolie testen magst, die hab ich als große fette Rolle im Lager. Da kannst gern mal n Testmuster haben. Ich pack damit sperrige Metallteile ein um die vor den Transportfirmen zu schützen.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Sep. 2018)

So Leute,

dank des Tipps von Carsten ( Vielen Dank!!) habe ich mit den freundlichen Leuten bei Rodgau-Poolshop telefoniert und mit ihnen alles besprochen.
Ich habe jetzt eine "Solarfolie GeoBubble "midnight/blue" 500 my" in rund mit Durchmesser 275 cm und eine Rechteckige mit 255x100 cm bestellt.
Kosten inkl. Versand 126 Euro. Die Rechteckige habe ich dann per Karton-Schablone zurechtgeschnitten.
Das Ergebnis seht ihr nun auf den Fotos.

     

Genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt.
3 Jahre Garantie auf die UV-Beständigkeit. Mal sehen.

Link zur Folie: https://www.rodgau-poolshop.de/sola...ergyguard-midnight/blue-nach-mass-per-m2?c=51


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2018)

Dr.J schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> dank des Tipps von Carsten ( Vielen Dank!!) habe ich mit den freundlichen Leuten bei Rodgau-Poolshop telefoniert und mit ihnen alles besprochen.
> Ich habe jetzt eine "Solarfolie GeoBubble "midnight/blue" 500 my" in rund mit Durchmesser 275 cm und eine Rechteckige mit 255x100 cm bestellt.
> ...



ich gehe davon aus das du da noch ein Netz drüber machen wirst? denk an die Tiere mit Fell, die denken das das eine feste Fläche ist, rutschen dann unten drunter und ersaufen.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Sep. 2018)

Hmm. Guter Einwand. Muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Danke. Werde noch ein Laubnetz drüber spannen.


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> denk an die Tiere mit Fell, die denken das das eine feste Fläche ist



Hmmm ..., also ..., äh ...
Ob da ein Netz ein vierbeiniges Pelztier vor dem Ertrinken rettet?
Oder anders herum gefragt: Wann betritt denn ein Pelztier solch eine Fläche und wenn überhaupt, dann wie?


Dann müsste ich im Winter eher noch meine Frau neben den Teich hinstellen, die dann unseren Kater vor dem Betreten einer eventuell vorhandenen, aber dünnen Eisfläche warnt.
Schwieriges Thema ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hmmm ..., also ..., äh ...
> Ob da ein Netz ein vierbeiniges Pelztier vor dem Ertrinken rettet?
> Oder anders herum gefragt: Wann betritt denn ein Pelztier solch eine Fläche und wenn überhaupt, dann wie?
> 
> ...


tja Carsten, oder mach mal selber den Versuch..... aber schön bei filmen und keine Leiter oder Leine zum rausziehen dabei haben.

Ein Laubschutznetz verhindert dabei eine Menge. Unsere Katzen kennen alle unseren Teich, aber abgedeckt zieht er sie magisch an. Von daher machen wir alles mit Laubschutznetzen save, dazu ein paar Erdspiesse, Steine etc. um ein drunter durch kriechen zu verhindern. Bei uns ist noch kein Tier in unserem Teich ertrunken. und ich habe genug davon, 9 Katzen, 6 Waschbären, 3 Dachse, diverse Marder (die letzteren aufgrund ihrer individuellen Merkmale gezählt, also Grauzone vorhanden).


----------



## Dr.J (5. Sep. 2018)

Also pelzige Tiere haben wir nur Spitzmäuse, 1 Igel und 1 Nachbarskatze. Die Spitzmäuse sind zu leicht, bei Igel bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Für die Katze ist der Schwimmteich bislang uninteressant gewesen. Der anderen Teich mit Fischen ist viel interessanter. Ansonsten noch jede Menge Vögel. Aber die habe ich auch noch nicht auf der Fläche gesehen.


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> tja Carsten, oder mach mal selber den Versuch..... aber schön bei filmen und keine Leiter oder Leine zum rausziehen dabei haben.


Ne, solcherlei Tests überlasse ich besser meinem Kater. 

Der geht aufs Eis und da bricht er halt auch mal ein.
Man sieht in dem Moment nur irgendwie fuchtelnde und rotierende Bewegungen, etwas Wasser spritzen und im gleichen Augenblick steht der Clown trocken am Ufer. Anscheinend hat er eingebaute unsichtbare Rotorblätter. 

Mit Folie und pelzigen Vierpfotlern habe ich keine Erfahrung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
ein Tipp,
hier kaufe ich meine Noppenfolie:

https://www.der24stundenshop.de/fro...c-3_56.html?osCsid=m9p9t4o9cmv3n5me59d2a0t447


----------



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2018)

Das sind aber normale Noppenfolien und als Teichabdeckung eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2018)

Sorry, war zu schnell...

Hallo Dr.J.

warum sollte diese Luftpolsterfolie für die Teichabdeckung nicht geeignet sein? 
Das schreibt der Anbieter:

*Einsatzzweck:
*
- Im Garten und Gewächshaus als Frostschutz
- Zur Auskleidung von Gewächshäusern, Frühbeete, Fenstern, Tomatenhaus, Folientunnel usw.
- Frühbeet-Abdeckung
- Gewächshausisolierung
- Wintergarten Schutz
- Frostschutz
- Kälteschutz
- Isolierung
- Abdeckung von Pflanzen in Kübeln
- Umwickeln von Bäumen und Sträuchern
- Unterlage von Blumentöpfen
- Wärmespeicher im Gewächshaus
- Zum Abdecken von Koi -Teichen
- Schwimmbadabdeckung
- Car-Port / Gartenhaus Isolieren
- Notverglasung
- und vieles mehr....

*Eigenschaften:*

- Gewicht: ca. 200g/m²
- Stärke: 3 Lagen 150my (0,150mm)
- Noppen liegen zwischen 2 Folienbahnen
- Riesen-Noppen ca. 30 mm im Durchmesser + 12 mm hoch
- Farbe: keine, transparent, sehr hohe Lichtdurchlässigkeit 
- Farbe: transparent / leicht milchig, fast klar 
- hergestellt aus widerstandsfähigem PE (Polyethylen)
- frostsicher
- hagelbeständig
- wachstumsfördernd
- witterungsbeständig
- extra UV-stabilisiert
- UV-lichtdurchlässig! (Pflanzen brauchen UV-Licht für das Wachstum)
- hohe Lichtdurchlässigkeit
- hohe Temperaturbeständigkeit (-40°/+80°C)
- reißfest 
- absolut pflanzenverträglich
- sehr hoher Isolierwert (sehr hohe Einsparung von Heizkosten)

Ich nehme diese Folie im Gewächshaus. Die ist UV-Stabilisiert 3-lagig, Frostfest und man kann sie zuschneiden, umsäumen,  Ösen dran befestigen wie man will. Wenn ich meinen Teich abdecken wollte würde ich die auch verwenden. Aber mit einer Latten- oder Stahlbügelkonstruktion darunter.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------

